# Anfim super caemano



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

Blast, just got outbid on an Anfim S C on eBay, I really wanted to try one even though it would have been a tad silly for the amount I'd use it. Does anyone on here have one?


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I used to have the Barista model. It had a very good combination of big flat Ti burrs, powerful motor, relatively low revs, an excellent doser and a timer however I found the retention and dealing with it a faff (which can be said about most grinders) and much prefer single dosing the EK43. Also it was stepped but I modded it. A forum member bought it but I don't know how he got on with it. They can be had for bargain prices.


----------

